# Paph. insigne 'Harefield Hall'



## Drorchid (Dec 8, 2008)

This clone is currently in bloom. It is a pretty old clone, but to date I still think it is one of the best. Even though it is a known triploid, it does breed.












Robert


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Dec 8, 2008)

Robert, I'm usual not one to love that species but I must admit I wouldn't mind that one. Not one single bit. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Candace (Dec 8, 2008)

Great photo, too.


----------



## jblanford (Dec 8, 2008)

WOW!! Robert that is one awesome looking flower, I have a small P. insigne, hope it looks half as good as yours. Thanks jim.


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2008)

Very nice. I recently bought a division of this clone. The leaves look identical to yours which makes me confident I got the real deal.

David


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2008)

Big spots:clap:


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2008)

Rick said:


> Big spots:clap:



And it's so ruffley too! I'd love to own that. :clap:


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2008)

Its a great plant to grow to specimen size Robert and its great to see someone with a genuine "Harefield Hall" also. So many seen recently and advertised aren't.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2008)

Bob in Albany said:


> Robert, I'm usual not one to love that species but I must admit I would mind that one. Not one single bit. Thanks for sharing.


Me, too.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 9, 2008)

Nice color.


----------



## GuRu (Dec 9, 2008)

Your P. insigne 'Harefield Hall' looks great. It's nice to know that some others still grow P. insigne too. Mine is also in flower at the moment but it's more a common P. insigne regarding flower size and stance. I think I will show a photo here in a few days. All in all P. insigne doesn't deserve to be forgotten by Paphs growers.
Best regards from Germany, rudolf


----------



## bench72 (Dec 9, 2008)

Isn't there this huge thread about this particular clone somewhere... it's nice to see one which does look like the RHS award 'picture'


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Dec 9, 2008)

I love insigne.....mine almost 25 years old now. I've tried a few times to get Harefield Hall....it always bloomed out as a mediocre insigne. The real one is very hard to get. Take care, Eric


----------



## Bolero (Dec 10, 2008)

Harefield Hall is a superb plant - I have seen them quite big at times.

They seem to vary a lot but I'm not sure why. Yours looks great!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 10, 2008)

This one antique plant and she looks good for her age! This clone has been here in Houston but I've never seen it bloom


----------



## Potterychef (Dec 10, 2008)

Very impressive insigne. Thanks for sharing. D


----------



## charlie c (Dec 10, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> This clone is currently in bloom. It is a pretty old clone, but to date I still think it is one of the best. Even though it is a known triploid, it does breed.
> 
> Robert




Robert,

Out of curiosity, and if you know and don't feel the information is proprietary, how does it behave in breeding? That is, does it act like a 2N or a 4N? Or will it vary depending on the ploidy of what it's bred to?

charlie c


----------



## Drorchid (Dec 10, 2008)

I have not bred with it too much, but I think when you breed with it you will get a mix of things, you can get diploids, triploids, tetraploids or aneuploids. but yes you are right the outcome will probably be different if you use a tetraploid or a diploid, if you use a tetraploid you offspring will tend to have a higher chromosome count (so you will end up with more tetraploids) versus if you cross it with a diploid (where you probably will end up with more diploids).

Robert


----------



## charlie c (Dec 10, 2008)

Drorchid said:


> I have not bred with it too much, but I think when you breed with it you will get a mix of things, you can get diploids, triploids, tetraploids or aneuploids. but yes you are right the outcome will probably be different if you use a tetraploid or a diploid, if you use a tetraploid you offspring will tend to have a higher chromosome count (so you will end up with more tetraploids) versus if you cross it with a diploid (where you probably will end up with more diploids).
> 
> Robert



Robert,

Thank you.

charlie c


----------

